

The legal war to control the smartphone platform - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/legal-war-to-control-smartphone.html

======
rajeshvaya
detail post on [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/09/owning-
the-s...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/09/owning-the-stack-
the-legal-war-for-control-of-the-smartphone-platform.ars/1)

~~~
MattLaroche
Posting where you cribbed the story from doesn't make things better.

